# 29826



## Shrina (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay.  Since 29826 is no longer a stand alone code, what do we use for arthroscopy with SA decompression/release?

Help!


----------



## campy1961 (Jan 12, 2012)

You can use the unlisted code w/ the $$ amount on 29826.


----------



## nyyankees (Jan 13, 2012)

campy1961 said:


> You can use the unlisted code w/ the $$ amount on 29826.



Use 29826 value of 2011 not 2012 as the RVU's were reduced..


----------



## twosmek (Jan 16, 2012)

I also heard that if the MD documents properly you should be able to use the debridement codes and the SAD code with it.


----------



## FREEPONY (Jan 18, 2012)

Major changes occurred in the arthroscopy section of the 2012 CPT Manual, reflecting Medicare's 75 percent threshold of services being reported together. 
With regard to shoulder arthroscopy, CPT code 29826—“arthroscopic subacromial decompression”—is now an add-on code to CPT codes 29806–29825, 29827, and 29828. Modifier 51 should not be used and 100 percent reimbursement should be expected.
CPT code 29826 should not be reported with any procedure other than those identified as appropriate parent codes. It is not an add-on code to CPT code 23410 or 23412, and an unlisted code may not be reported to reflect this work. Instead, append modifier 22 or report 29822 or 29823 (limited or extensive débridement) as appropriate. 
This article came from the AAOS via Mary LeGrand


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 19, 2012)

from my understanding, unlisted if only procedure 

http://www.beckersasc.com/asc-codin...-financial-hit-to-both-ascs-and-surgeons.html


----------



## nyyankees (Jan 19, 2012)

twosmek said:


> I also heard that if the MD documents properly you should be able to use the debridement codes and the SAD code with it.



yes..but check if Medicare will allow. I believe there was an issue with this scenario.


----------



## abarajas (Jan 27, 2012)

FREEPONY said:


> Major changes occurred in the arthroscopy section of the 2012 CPT Manual, reflecting Medicare's 75 percent threshold of services being reported together.
> With regard to shoulder arthroscopy, CPT code 29826—“arthroscopic subacromial decompression”—is now an add-on code to CPT codes 29806–29825, 29827, and 29828. Modifier 51 should not be used and 100 percent reimbursement should be expected.
> CPT code 29826 should not be reported with any procedure other than those identified as appropriate parent codes. It is not an add-on code to CPT code 23410 or 23412, and an unlisted code may not be reported to reflect this work. Instead, append modifier 22 or report 29822 or 29823 (limited or extensive débridement) as appropriate.
> This article came from the AAOS via Mary LeGrand



Hello,

Can you possibly give a link to where this article is located? It would be very helpful 

Thanks,
AB


----------



## twosmek (Jan 30, 2012)

go to the AAOS website and I do believe you can access it through AAOS Now. You do not need a membership to view them. 
http://www.aaos.org/news/aaosnow/jan12/managing4.asp


----------



## FREEPONY (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.aaos.org/news/aaosnow/jan12/managing4.asp   Check out this link


----------



## abarajas (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, did get the information. Very helpful


----------

